# Help on refinishing redwood yard furniture



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a highly weathered redwood love seat, beautifully constructed, but in need of refinishing. It has sat outside unattended for more than seven years now. The weathering has caused some, gosh, how to describe it, not cracking, but the pores of the wood are certainly very open. I'm thinking of wire brush and then sanding and then reoiling with, perhaps, linseed oil and beeswax.

I am very very open to suggestions and the expertise of others.

Thanks!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

You probibly have the best solution to your question. I use a marine spar varnish with uv inhibitors. I just know that every two to three years I will have to refinish the redwood.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Out here in the Sierra Nevada where the weather is very harsh we use Superdeck on our redwood decks. It waterproofs and has UV inhibitors. If you can't get that, try Thompson's with some color that will inhibit the UV rays.


----------



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks much for your responses. I think I'm on the right path.


----------

